# Liability insurance question



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure what you exposure besides this is with equine, but you might try FarmFamily in the northeast. If that doesn't work if you belong to a state association you could look at their website or call them. Good luck!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> I am looking into the possibility of a free lease of one of my horses to a therapeutic riding program. I will be added to their insurance policy, and will get a certificate saying that I am, but I would be more comfortable if I had my own policy also, as a back up, just in case. I have been talking to one company, and they don't seem to get it. They keep telling me it is $X but won't cover me if the horse is used commercially, which doesn't help me. UGH!
> Any ideas? Companies who you all like?
> I know it is overkill, but it is the only way my hubby will let this happen......:wink:



Just so you know what you are asking for in insurance terms, it is called an umbrella policy. Sometime your own farm policy can have an addendum to it using this form and I would start there. There are some companies that specialize in shared liability both commercially and personally and your broker would be the person to ask.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks-but don't have a farm anymore, so I don't have a policy currently that would cover the use of this horse "commercially", in a lesson, etc. I have called a couple places, and it looks like it would be between $7-800 for a $1m policy, that would cover both horses. 
Now just waiting to see if he gets into the program......:?


----------

